# Water Sprite...



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got a 5 gallon hex tank in my little girl's room with 3 platy's in it. I told her today that I added a bunch of water sprite to it to help make the water better. She's quite annoyed and says she can't see the fairy's because of all those plants I put in there.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

thin them out... never get between a little girl and her fairies........

you go to love kids... its illegal to eat them..... LOL


----------

